# Facing knee replacement...tell me what to expect!



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

I have bad knees, history of osteoarthritis and two prior knee surgeries. It hurts when I ride, and has for years. Am currently scheduled for a total right knee replacement. I am 54, disgustingly healthy, and a little "fluffy". Has anyone out there had a knee replacement? How long til you started riding again? My surgeon is a great doctor, but not a horse person.


----------



## BuildDaBunny (Feb 16, 2013)

I had a knee replacement to remove a tumor in my knee on May 23rd  I was told to wait 12 weeks before riding again. I still went out to visit the horses and feed them treats. You still also probably lunge them and do natural horsemanship. Just remember to always have prescription pain meds on hand, and don't ride if you feel too loopy  Let yourself recover, or else you may permanently damage your knees


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Just had mine in July of this year, it was the 7th and hopefully last operation for that knee. Where to start? Let's talk the bad first. Well, there will be lot of pain in the beginning so take your meds on schedule and it is MOST important to start PT right away. I know it's hard to think of moving the knee when it's so painful but I guarantee you will have a lot faster recovery if you start the PT and the straightening process early on. Bending comes later as the swelling decreases but stretching your hamstrings is a #1 priority. 

You will have to relearn to walk if you are at all like me and limped for years before you get the replacement. In a way, relearning to walk straight caused me the most problems-that and balance. I chronically limped and couldn't keep the knee straight nor totally bent so all the muscles and tendons were stretched/shorted. I had to do a lot of rehab just to walk straight. The docs have to basically stretch all the surrounding muscles/tendons out to put in the implants so muscle groups like your quads are shorthened, ****y and painful afterwards and you will be amazed at the dip in the middle of your thigh where your quads used to be :wink: no worries though, with time and effort they come back.

As a fellow "fluffy" person I can tell you the more weight you loose before the surgery and any conditioning you can do (stationary bike, swimming, etc) will be of great help to you after the surgery. If you have a rehab place near you with a pool I can't stress enough how beneficial the water is! I was fit but fat before and I regained almost normal strength within 8 weeks-now flexability is still a work in progress LOL. I lost 16 more pounds after the surgery mostly because I had laid in a supply of diet microwave food and didn't keep any snacks in the house post-surg. My spouse works days and when he wasn't home to fetch stuff for me it was easy to tell myself "nah it'll hurt too much to get up and get some cookies and milk." 

The good? I swung a leg over a horse again 8 weeks post surg-but I'm kinda nutz so don't use that as a rule! At 10 weeks I was riding for 20 minutes in a western saddle and am slowly increasing the time in the saddle. After my longest ride yet I went to swing my leg over and my right leg just went limp-the one I had worked on- and I just hung there with my leg laying on my mare's butt. God love her, she just twitched her ears like "okay, what are we doing?" but she stood still. I can even envision myself getting back into an english saddle sometime in the future. At 10 weeks my knee was less painful than prior to the surgery and it gets better every day. The weirdest thing to get used to is the sliding/clicking that it does...before when my knee would click it'd be painful so I have to teach myself to trust the knee all over again.

Before your surgery: clean house, stock the fridg and freezer and get yourself lots of comfy capri/short sweat pants as you'll be living in them 24.7 for awhile. Oh, and if it is your right knee, you'd better get used to the idea that you won't be driving for maybe 8 weeks! It's not the motion of driving, it's that you have to get well enough to do without pain management  

HTH, and good luck.


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks, I am planning on being VERY diligent with my PT...I really want a good outcome. I am a little bummed that I just finished rehabbing a 4 Star LQ trailer and will prob only manage one trip in it before surgery. On the bright side, I wil have an excuse to dodge outside chores this winter & hopefully will be back in the saddle and ready to ride next Spring.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Good luck with your surgery, I know that replacements are in my future, have had both scoped and cleaned out already.

My tip, invest in a cryocuff, AIRCAST CRYO/CUFF COOLER so soothing after surgery to keep swelling to a minimum.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A neighbor lady with terrible arthritis had her knee replaced last year and was out walking and finally pain free within days of the surgery and she's 75.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Good luck with your surgery, I know that replacements are in my future, have had both scoped and cleaned out already.
> 
> My tip, invest in a cryocuff, AIRCAST CRYO/CUFF COOLER so soothing after surgery to keep swelling to a minimum.


I wish I'd had one of those but insurance wouldn't cover it :?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, got mine on ebay for very little money and it is worth every penny


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't have any personal experience with knee surgery or replacement, but I do have experience with something else that IMO would be highly beneficial.

There is a very high potential for you to rebuild your knee from the inside out without the need for replacement if you so wished. It will take time to accomplish and some dedication, but it would also halt and reverse the arthritis. 

It's so simple that many people will try to discredit it without having any experience with it. But if having healed knees without recurring surgery and knee replacements is something that you desire, then may I suggest you do some research of your own into the subject.

Studying the works of Arnold Ehret, Dr. Robert Morse, and Dr. Douglas Graham will provide the necessary knowledge to get you started. These three are all very similar in what they suggest. IME, following what they teach will bring about the quickest and deepest form of healing. Something that heals even deeper would be, to water fast, but considering the things commonly found on the food shelves I would highly suggest leaving this alone for a while until you've done a lot of cleansing and healing already. There are also different things you could do which would help, such as avoiding certain foods, but if you start doing the research you will find them. :wink:


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Bellasmom-you have gotten some really great advice from some of the folks here. Nothing better than someone who has been through it to tell you all about it for sure. I am glad you are ready for lots of work, because the PT is critically important. Does your hospital or MD have any sort of groups of joint replacement patients? Many times they do, and this is a great support system. I am also hoping that they have a pre-op education program as that is really helpful in letting you know exactly what to expect, and sometimes you tour the post op unit, meet some of the staff, etc. It can be helpful to wake up to a somewhat familiar place and face.

Yes, probably would benefit by losing a bit of weight, as it can decrease the surgical risks. 

Totalfreedom-here we are again. I swear you just copy and paste the same post onto anything having to do with health. You refer folks to the same 3 people, and say the same stuff. It gets old. The people you are referring folks to are nothing short of dangerous.
Dr Morse-Not an MD. Runs an herbal pharmacy. Dr. Graham-also not an MD-runs "fast" camps(out of the country and has had deaths at these camps), has not been licensed since 2000 and has been disciplined by the State of Florida Dept of health. Dr. Ahret-died in 1922, so again-probably not up on todays medicine.

Apologies for the off track, OP.


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

franknbeans - You don't know those people. And to discredit them through your ignorance is ridiculous. I can't verify anything negative that has or has not happened with Dr. Graham, as I was not there. Though what about the thousands of people they have healed? You seem to have glanced right over that little tidbit. I see you constantly trying to pick apart what I've suggested with an apparent lack of experience with what I suggest, yet I don't see you ever sharing about the vast amount of harm you've seen from the things done in your field.

When you experience what nutrition can do for the body you will understand why I'm sounding like a broken record. I'm only trying to share what I've found IME, and knowledge to be true. Eating healthy creates amazing healing and brings lasting health to even the sickest and most broken of bodies. I don't understand why you keep trying to discredit that fact. You trying to imply that I don't know what I'm talking about and discredit it, when you have no experience in what I speak of, is absolutely insane.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm sorry but eating right while very very important will NOT fix everything. I think you spread a very very dangerous message TotalFreedom.

Yes people should do their own research, but so often things should go hand in hand, neither modern medicine, or healthy eating and alternative medicine has all the answers. 

Eat well, it will do you so much good, and help you recover from medical interventions that are needed.


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> I think you spread a very very dangerous message TotalFreedom.



Because I'm saying that eating very healthy is good? LOL

I suppose that you have experience in healing the human body through proper nutrition to form an opinion that it has limitations and that it's dangerous then? Of course we know that this is a rhetorical question though.


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks, totalfreedom, for the input, as a nurse I am well aware of the role nutrition plays in health and healing. As a psychiatric nurse I am also aware that the sort of blind, fanatical devotion you are expressing is often symptomatic of deeper mental issues. Yes, good nutrition may help bolster my immune system and give my body the building blocks it needs to recovery from surgery...nothing I eat is going to restore my severely arthritic knees to their original state. Everyone else, thank you for giving me some helpful feedback.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Good luck with the surgery & the PT. My hubby had his knee replaced on '04, & is still doing fine.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

totalfreedom said:


> Because I'm saying that eating very healthy is good? LOL
> 
> I suppose that you have experience in healing the human body through proper nutrition to form an opinion that it has limitations and that it's dangerous then? Of course we know that this is a rhetorical question though.


No I totally agree that proper nutrition is vital, and that a lot of illness and disease could be prevented or reversed by eating well.

It is however total nonsense to spout it as a 100% cure all for everything, there was a reason that modern medicine developed, because healthy living did not cure everything. I agree medicine has gone to far, and very often a prescription for good diet and exercise is all that is needed to remedy a problem. I also agree that good diet and exercise will significantly improve outlooks after surgical intervention, the body is a marvellous thing with far more ability to self recover than we give it credit for.

BUT

BellasMom has it right, your fanatical devotion and insistence that it will cure everything makes you sound like a crazy, and the good parts of your message are lost.


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> your fanatical devotion and insistence that it will cure everything makes you sound like a crazy, and the good parts of your message are lost.


True. I feel also as if that's how it's begining to sound, simply because I kept being criticized about the message from people who have already formed an opinion, yet they have no experience with it.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

totalfreedom said:


> True. I feel also as if that's how it's begining to sound, simply because I kept being criticized about the message from people who have already formed an opinion, yet they have no experience with it.


Funny, you assume that no one has any experience, you maybe right, but you don't know that do you?

If you want to get a message over and everyone keeps criticizing you may want to reflect on the message, your delivery of it, or the target audience.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Funny, you assume that no one has any experience, you maybe right, but you don't know that do you?
> 
> If you want to get a message over and everyone keeps criticizing you may want to reflect on the message, your delivery of it, or the target audience.


Nods in agreement. I have a BSN in nursing, and part of that 4 year degree does indeed include nutrition which is without a doubt a huge factor in overall health. But, it also taught me to be analytical and to demand well controlled studies and verifiable peer reviewed research before I take anything as "best practice" . 

TotalFreedom, take this to heart. There is a reason that what you espouse is not "best practice" in the medical world. No, there isn't a huge uber super secret conspiracy against the adrenal potions and blood extracts your gurus sell online. No, the medical community at large is not ignoring the illogical leaps another of your sources made in the late 1800s out of fear or predjudice-yeah, starving yourself is very effective in controlling the disease process :?. 

The plain facts are that the modern wizards you cite with such reverence are out to make a fast buck, selling "hope in a bottle" to people backed up by shady research that does not stand up to peer review or hard research.

To the OP, my sincerest apologies for the threadjacking. PM me if you want more insight on the TKR.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

^^ Can I like that post more than once?:clap::clap:


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

Sheeesh. You guys are pushing a bit here. These people are not my gurus, nor do I imagine them to be magical wizards with special potions peddling the next best snake oil. I only mentioned the same people multiple times because if one is to read through their works, "via doing their own research", there will be a common theme as to what they've found to be the most cleansing and healing diet in all their years of practice.

If the people who decided to jump to conclusions and ridicule my posts had any experience in specifically what I was sharing I could understand the reason to create a positive dialouge in what they've discovered through their own experience. But instead I got the opposite.....it was implied that I didn't know what I was talking about and that it's unsafe. And if those people who decided to ridicule, had any experience in it they sure chose not to share that experience before ridiculing.

Eating cleansing and healing foods does amazing things. Things, that to many, would feel to be, "miraculous", and after being around this for years it just becomes the norm. So if you were standing in my shoes you would understand why I feel as if it's important to stand up to this ridicule.

I also can't understand how you, DimSum, can say they're out to make a fast buck. LOL

So I guess bring on the next wave of ridicule without any actual experience in what I've been trying to share. :rofl: I can understand constructive dialogue, but flat out ridicule without sharing any experience to back it up....:shock:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You are the one pushing, pushing your views, now you have had your say, yours is but one message, there are many others, let the OP choose what makes sense to her.


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Okay, starting to get anxious....surgery MONDAY! Had my last preop appointment yesterday. If all goes well, surgery Mon am, walking Mon afternoon, home Tues after physical therapy. My dr anticipates an excellent outcome given my general health and "youth". I am getting one of those ice machine thingys....they will use it at the hospital and it comes home with me. Wish me luck!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

You'll do GREAT!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

You're in my thoughts, friend! <3


----------



## PattiLue (Nov 24, 2013)

May I ask what are you having done to your knee? the reason I am asking is that I have had both knees replaced and still ride although I admit I am much more cautious now then I used to be, but I refuse to let anyone tell me I should not ride. In any case, if you need anyone to talk to please feel free to contact me. I know that all will come out well for you. Praying for a quick recovery for you and many more years of enjoyment of your horses.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

You'll be up and about in no time. My Surgeon elected to piece my knee back together and I'm now 12 weeks post-surgery. PT is wonderful, I started that 2 weeks ago (had to wait for the bone graft to heal) and I've gone from completely non-mobile to walking around a bit. 

Oddly enough, the PT I was assigned is a horse person. She swears she'll have me back on a horse for Christmas!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

totalfreedom said:


> I don't have any personal experience with knee surgery or replacement, but I do have experience with something else that IMO would be highly beneficial.
> 
> There is a very high potential for you to rebuild your knee from the inside out without the need for replacement if you so wished. It will take time to accomplish and some dedication, but it would also halt and reverse the arthritis.
> 
> ...


If it's an ACL, it won't heal itself, they don't and no one has had one that has done so. Of course eating well and losing weight will help, in fact the surgeon who did my ACL will not operate on an overweight person. He says it undoes his work, it's like throwing someone a 50lb sack of flour and say pack that around while your grafts heal. He has many angry former patients because of this but I tend to agree with him. I have always been fit, trim and eat extremely healthy, but it didn't heal my torn ACL, the surgery did and after my own program of physiotherapy, 5 months after my surgery, I was back into full on kickboxing workouts. So for the recovery, yes I will agree, however, nothing I ate would have healed my ACL, it needed to be grafted.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

As the deadline approaches..........drum roll. Please do let us know how you are doing. One time while visiting at the hospital I notice oh, half a dozen people walking about a little stiffly, wearing housecoats. They'd all had knee surgery the day before and were waiting to be discharged. My BIL was done one morning and on his way home by noon the next day and his was a complete replacement.


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the well wishes. I was more excited than nervous....that has definitely changed! Got my downstairs bedroom set up, house clean, laundry done, bag packed. Just got in from "deburring" everyone's manes and tails. I will be glad to get this over with!


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Back home, surgery went fine and I was discharged the next day. My physical therapist says I have an excellent range of motion already and anticipates a speedy recovery. I feel like a cripple, lol, hobbling around on my walker. My goal is to get at least one camping trip in with my new trailer before I go back to work, so I am VERY motivated.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm so glad to hear that everything went well! <3


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

WoooHoo! Glad you are over the worst part


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Glad you are on the recovery side, stay ahead of the pain, and do all your exercises.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Bellasmom said:


> Back home, surgery went fine and I was discharged the next day. My physical therapist says I have an excellent range of motion already and anticipates a speedy recovery. I feel like a cripple, lol, hobbling around on my walker. My goal is to get at least one camping trip in with my new trailer before I go back to work, so I am VERY motivated.


Wow, you had a knee replaced a few days ago and on the computer already, that is great.

A good friend had his done 3 weeks ago and he is doing well, but for 2 weeks he did not even feel like talking, much less anything else.

So I would say, your surgery was kinder to you than his was 

You will be riding soon, I think :wink:

.


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

One week post surgery, walking with a cane (ditched the walker about day three). Haven't been outside yet due to frigid temps /ice on the deck and steps. Sick of TV...other than getting hooked on The Walking Dead, started at season one, have almost gotten to season three. Have made pumpkin bread, banana bread, and sugar cookies. Is it apparent yet that I have very little patience?


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Are you doing therapy yet?


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Have started physical therapy, unfortunately missed a few days due to the crappy weather, but have been doing the exercises they gave me. Will go into town for PT three days this week as scheduled....hopefully they will see progress in ROM from my last session.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Keep on keeping on


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Sounds like things are progressing well!


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

One month after surgery....rode today! Okay, it was just ten minutes around the back yard on my almost 30 yr old QH mare, Sugar, but still exciting. Unexpected issues getting off, went to swing my bad leg over and got "stuck" halfway. Sugar was patient & we got it sorted out. Still using a cane to walk & have very little stamina, but pushing it a little more every day.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

I had the same thing happen to me-got my leg stuck coming off my mare LOL. Couldn't swing it down, couldn't swing it back over top-scared the Dickens out of my trainer. So glad you're doing well!


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Lol, I'm glad I had my daughter babysitting me. I was caught completely off guard by the dismounting issue. I had been so focused on being able to get ON and ride....it never occurred to me that getting OFF might be a problem! Glad to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

nope. All my trainer kept saying was "I'd have to call (my DH) and tell him you fell off." with real fear in her voice


----------

